# RM Hammer 2005 Aufbau



## Klappi (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

in den letzten Jahren habe ich mein RockyMountain Hammer im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "verschandelt".

Was ich damit meine sind zum einen die gemischten Komponenten und die schlechte Abstimmung dieser untereinander. 

Hier mal die Teile, welche ich gerne weiterhin verwenden möchte:

RM Hammer Rahmen aus 2005 (anniversery edition in rot)
RockShox Recon SL
Schalthebel SRAM X9
Schaltwerk SRAM X9
Sattel ok
Sattelstütze ok
Lenker und Vorbau ok

Alles andere wird getauscht. Welche Empfehlungen habt ihr bezüglich Antrieb (Kurbel, Kasette, Umwerfer), Bremsen und Laufrädern?

Würde mich über eure Kommentare freuen. Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen 

Rahmen ist exakt jener aus dem hier gezeigten Thread.


Beste Grüße,

Peter


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2011)

Würde das ganze auch in rot/schwarz aufbauen.

Kleine farbtupfer in grünelox würden gut passen (steuersatz,sattelklemme,tretlager,a-headkappe,schrauben wos geht aus alu in grün)

Gabel sollte bei dem rahmen ned zu hoch bauen, sonst sieht es aus wie eine harley. Stütze vorbau von thomson passt immer gut.

Kurbel oder das ganze paket von sram XO/oder ev. X9.

Lauufräder gibts für mich nur noch ZTR oder FRM die man ohne kit tubless fahren kann (pannensicherheit)

Bremsen entweder ne formula f1 oder ne Hope X2 in silber/rot-elox

Hoffe da ist was dabei für dich.

Übrigens, für ist carbon an einem stahlbike kein problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2011)

Jepp...

Ich würd mir auch nur schwarze Anbauteile dranbauen.
Mit den Farbtupfern wäre ich vorsichtig, wobei die Idee generell gut ist.


----------



## Klappi (26. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure bisherigen Antworten. Ich war die letzten Tage gut unterwegs, daher erst jetzt meine Gedanken.

Hab mich ein wenig umgeschaut. Interessant erscheint mir neben der x9 Kurbel auch die RaceFace Deus aus 2010 in Lited Rum Red. Könnte ganz gut zum Rahmen passen... oder beißt sich des? Alternativ auch die Variante in schwarz / rot

Umwerfer werde ich einen x9 er verbauen. Hier bin ich nur mit den gesamten Varianten verunsichert ... high mount, low mount, top pull etc ... Kennt ihr euch damit aus? Hilfe wäre super 

Was spricht für die genannten Bremsen Formula und Hope? Wie schaut es mit der Elixir CR aus? Ist aus der x9 Serie.

Besten Dank für euren Input!

Peter


----------



## Klappi (2. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

vorweg eine kurze Info: Bilder der Rahmen / Gabel Kombi folgen in Kürze!

Kann mir einer bei der Farbkombi unter die Arme greifen? Momentan sticht mir die Elixir CR ins Auge - in rot. 

Ist der Farbton mit dem meines RM Hammer in Einklang oder beißen die sich gegenseitig?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Peter


----------



## Klappi (18. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

so, nun die versprochenen Bilder und ein paar Updates. 

Die Elixir CR hatte ich in rot bestellt, beißt sich aber sowas von mit der Rahmenfarbe, dass ich sie wieder zurück geschickt habe. Jetzt kommt das Set in schwarz.

Als LRS habe ich mich für die Mavic Crossride Disc entschieden. Kurbel ist eine x.9 3.3 geworden. 

Somit sind fast alle Teile zusammen und am Osterwochenende wird gebastelt 

Freue mich auf eure Kommentare... 






















Wer hat ne gute Idee für die hinteren Cantisockel?

Beste Grüße, 

Peter


----------



## onkel_doc (19. April 2011)

Entweder abschleifen/lackieren oder dann einfach stopfen drauf und so fahren...man weiss ja nie obs dann mal wieder mit cantis gefahren wird.

rot/weiss/schwarz würde ich es aufbauen. Hätte jatzt weisse bremsen und weisse kurbel/vorbau bestellt.

wird sicher schön


----------



## Klappi (19. April 2011)

Recht haste mit den weißen Teilen  Hatte schon die x.9 Kurbel in weiß im Warenkorb... dann doch für die schwarz/grau Variante entschieden --> an der Kabel und in den Aufschriften am Rahmen findet sich dies gleichfalls wieder.

Die Cantis bekommen "Überzieher" - abmachen und drüber lackieren ist es mir nicht wert... und die paar Gramm  Leichtbau ist eh was andres 

Freu mich über weitere Kommentare... nach Ostern folgen dann weitere Bilder eines, hoffentlichen, kompletten Bikes


----------



## onkel_doc (20. April 2011)

Schade, das mit der X9 in weiss wäre goil gewesen. Im "velomarkt" bietet gerade jemand ne weisse deus an. Hab mir eine gekrallt für meinen neuen stahlaufbau.

Das mit dem aufbau ist immer schwierig. Jeder hat einen eigenen geschmack.

Bei mir wäre jetzt die gabel auch weiss geworden...fox f 100.
Gibt es mitlerweile auch für wenig geld.

weisse laufräder wäre noch was oder die naben in weiss.
Vielleicht sattel in weiss...speedneedle sieht goil aus muss aber ja auf den hintern passen.

mach fotos von deine aufbauschritten, dann kann man dir besser mit tips weiterhelfen.

greets onkeldoc


----------



## Klappi (3. Mai 2011)

soooo, das Rad fährt sich Bombe  habe es über Ostern aufgebaut, die Schaltung in gang gebracht... einfach nur ein Traum und schöner Unterschied. Einzig gewogen hab ich das Stahl Monstrum noch nicht...

Jetzt mal Bilder,  bevor ich hier weiter schnacke


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2011)

sieht doch hübsch aus oder...natürlich lässt sich über sattel und vorbaulänge streiten.

Die kurbel passt sehrgut zum gesamtbild.

hast du gut hingekriegt.

Jatzt kannst du es noch in stahlfred reintun.

greets onkeldoc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn ichs mit meinem ´96er Hammer Race vergleiche (zum 15jährigen Jubiläum) - hat sich einiges getan.

Ein Traum in Rot. (In beiden Fällen)


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen, 

Gestern wieder ne Tour gemacht entlang der Leine-Hügellandschaft - fährt sich einfach astrein, schalten flutscht und die Gabel macht so ziemlich alles mit 

Die Reifen sind mächtig runter... habt ihr nen Vorschlag?

Einziges Problem ist, dass mir die Hände einschlafen?! Woran kann das liegen? Geometrie, Griffe?

Beste Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn du bei den reifen nicht auf das gewicht schaust dann hol dir nen onza canis in 2,25er breite. Fahre diese dinger jetzt ein halbes jahr an meinen bikes und er fährt sich super. Fahre sie schlauchlos mit milch. Keine pannen und der abrieb ist wenig. Ach ja und kosten tun die dinger einige euro weniger wie die von schwalbe. 

Ansonsten Nobby nic von schwalbe...die bin ich vorher gefahren auf touren. Guter gripp und das gewicht hält sich in grenzen.

Für die griffe würde ich die moosgummigriffe von ritchey versuchen. Sind ein bischen dicker und halten ordentlich. ESI griffe gibt es da auch noch aber da muss ich noch erfahrungen sammeln. Die kröpfung des lenkers nach hinten würde dir vielleicht auch noch linderung bieten. Dann ist das handgelenk nicht so abgewinkelt  und der nerv wird ned so geklemmt.

Musst du einfach probieren.

Wünsch dir noch viel spass mit deinem hammer race.

greets onkeldoc


----------

